# Sweep?



## thazy2 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry, newb.


What exactly is a tone sweep and why is it done? I have searched the net but resulted in many tone sweep generators.

Any links would work too.


thanks........


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

A tone sweep is generally used to analyze how your room is reacting, how the reflections are, where the decay times are, etc.

Bryan


----------



## thazy2 (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you need the entire HT system already installed or do you walk around w/ some type on instrument and mic to get the reading or both?


kinda confused.... : (


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

You can walk around with an instrument and a mic, but you need something to act as a sound source. Usually, that's the installed system, but strictly speaking it doesn't have to be. 
We have free software that will generate the sweep, record the resullts, and display the results in a variety of ways graphically for analysis. It's called REW, we have whole section of the forum dedicated to it, and it can be found here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Ideally, you'd like to take the measurements in your intended listening positions. Even very small changes in position can have a drastic impact on response. Try to use a stand and mark everything so you can repeat positions as you progress.

Bryan


----------

